# Travel Destinations > Central America >  How to book online flight ticket

## surendra1

I Wann know how to book online tickets of my flight should i go to airport or book from any website one sigle website that is know is  pls suggest me any thing else if you have.

----------


## clarkhopps

From my personal experience, online booking mode is the most utilized mode of ticket and hotel booking which has made life so easy for everyone. If money and availability weren't an object, most people would likely choose luxury hotels every time.

----------


## surendra1

if you want the best flight deals you should contact with any travel agent so you alos can visit makemytrip.com

----------


## GFI

Dera there are numbers of sites are available where you can easily book online ticket. You just search it on Google and you will find good stuff.

----------


## davidsmith36

Simple Methods For Book Online Flight Ticket :
    1.Look for flights in advanc.
    2.Check airfare deal websites. 
    3.Enter your trip details on an aggregator site.
    4.Choose how many stops you want to make.
    5.Click through to the airline's website.
    6.Choose your seat.
    7.Choose to make it a package deal or not.
    8.Request special accommodations.

----------


## linhlacless

thank you for sharing

----------

